# sighting in help?



## BassMaster09 (Feb 25, 2008)

hey guys this is my first year bowhunting. i just bought a brand new really nice bow, but everytime i try to sight in in it shoots different everytime im using carbon arrows cut perfectly for my draw length with 100 grain field point. i do not have a kisser so i think my anchor point is different everytime could that be why its shots different everytime? thanks


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

you are turning the fletching so that they do not hit the bow when released,right?


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

Are you shooting a peep? 

Try www.archerytalk.com

Join, search, and you WILL find your answer. There are DAYS worth of reading there.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Need a little bit more information about what the bow is dong when you shoot. Is this your first time shooting a bow?

I would guess that you have an inconsistent anchor point. If you are new to archery, I would definitely recommend a kisser button. The more points of reference you have when you anchor bow, the more likely you are to shoot consistent. Also, the bow must be tuned perfectly.

I would say install a kisser button, and start paying attention to your anchor point. When I draw back, I place the kisser button in the corner of my mouth, and allow the string to run up the side of my face and across the end of my nose. Then I check the bubble on the sight level to make sure I am holding the bow vertical, Once I have achieved this, I slowly squeeze the trigger. 

Start doing this, and see if this improves your accuracy before you go moving your sights. Once you start hitting consistently in the same spot, over a period of a few days, I would say start moving your sights. If you ever go from hitting dead center to missing consistently to the left or right, check your anchor point.

Just remember, the key to shooting consistent is a well tuned bow, and proper mechanics. As someone once said, practice makes perfect.

Feel free to pm me if you have any more questions and I will do my best to help.


----------



## cpcs_allen (Jun 19, 2008)

Just remember, the key to shooting consistent is a well tuned bow, and proper mechanics. As someone once said, practice makes perfect.

wrong....perfect practice makes perfect !%


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

BassMaster09 check your pm's


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

cpcs_allen said:


> Just remember, the key to shooting consistent is a well tuned bow, and proper mechanics. As someone once said, practice makes perfect.
> 
> wrong....perfect practice makes perfect !%


Yeah yeah...


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

As others have mentioned, Check anchor points, Myself I use first knuckle to ear lobe, and string to tip of nose, That being said what is your draw length, What bow, what poundage? Also before you develop any bad habits, teach yourself a good shooting routine, always do everything in the same order (I think gf319804 was touching on this). Myself, I check arrow, release, bowhand poisition, then draw bow, Anchor to nose, anchor to ear, center sight frame in peep, check level, place appropriate sight pin on target, put finger on trigger, and then pull straight back with release hand. It sounds like a lot but once you do it a few times it becomes second nature. If you have a picture of yourself shooting we might be able to help more.


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

You probably wont be able to tune your bow completely until the strings stretch. You should continue to work on your form and anchor point though.


----------



## BassMaster09 (Feb 25, 2008)

its a parker buckhunter XP 60 pound draw weight and i shoot 27 in draw length. what exactly do you mean by "tuning" your bow?


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

When you bought your bow, did you have someone where you bought the bow set it up for you? Set you up with the right draw length, check to see that the limbs are in tune with one another, paper tune your rest to make sure your arrows are launching correctly and not kicking left/right, help set the peep sight in the proper place, check to make sure your knocking point on the string was level...


----------



## BassMaster09 (Feb 25, 2008)

they did make it the right draw length but as for the other stuff...no they did not it was only set at around 50 pounds so when i got home i turned it up as much as it would go


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Youve received some good information, but no one can really tell you what the problem is from a computer. You need to take your bow to a good pro shop and have them help you set it up. Otherwise youll just be chasing your rear. Since youre not familiar with tuning a bow, theyll save you weeks or months of aggravation.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> You&#8217;ve received some good information, but no one can really tell you what the problem is from a computer. You need to take your bow to a good pro shop and have them help you set it up. Otherwise you&#8217;ll just be chasing your rear. Since you&#8217;re not familiar with tuning a bow, they&#8217;ll save you weeks or months of aggravation.


Great advice!! You can go forward and shoot with what you have currently and maybe you will work out some of the quirks along the way. Without proper knowledge it most likely would take you a long time to work those problems out though. Without someone verifying that you have a good clean setup you will not be able to distinguish between form problems (stance, anchor, release, etc.) and hardware problems. Just because the bow is new and doesn't imply that it will shoot perfectly straight out of the box. Bows are not like a gun. There are way too many variables to consider.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

BassMaster09 said:


> they did make it the right draw length but as for the other stuff...no they did not it was only set at around 50 pounds so when i got home i turned it up as much as it would go


I agree with the two above, take it to a pro shop and have them go over it. Sounds like they didn't do much for ya where you bought it, so possibly find somewhere else to take it. They may even be able to give you a few pointers at a pro shop on shooting also.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> it was only set at around 50 pounds so when i got home i turned it up as much as it would go


One more question, can I ask why you would crank up the poundage? As a beginner, the last thing you need is too much weight accentuating poor form. Drop it back down to 50 lbs or so and learn to shoot before worrying about seeing how much weight you can pull.


----------



## BassMaster09 (Feb 25, 2008)

i have a friend that bowhunts and he hit a deer last year with his bow at 50 and it only went in a few inches according to him


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

BassMaster09 said:


> i have a friend that bowhunts and he hit a deer last year with his bow at 50 and it only went in a few inches according to him


That would have much more to do with where you hit the deer rather than how hard you hit him. A properly placed arrow will easily pass to the vitals and on through if the angle is suitable regardless of the poundage used. Likewise a misplaced shot will not penetrate at all if it hits bone...regardless of the poundage used. The bottom line is that you put the arrow in the proper spot.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

BassMaster09 said:


> i have a friend that bowhunts and he hit a deer last year with his bow at 50 and it only went in a few inches according to him


My buddy's wife bowhunts, and has her poundage set around 40lbs, and has killed quite a few deer with it. It's all about shot placement. You can't expect to blast through a deer's shoulder, but I have made complete pass-throughs on the past two deer I've killed with a bow.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> i have a friend that bowhunts and he hit a deer last year with his bow at 50 and it only went in a few inches according to him


Take your friend to the pro shop with you. It sounds like he could use some help as well. As mentioned, a 50 lb bow will zip an arrow through a deer like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

My wife has shot a couple deer with a bow set at 40#...One was a complete pass thru and the other the arrow almost past completly thru but not quite....Hit em in the ribs with a sharp broadhead and yu'll be fine....Shooting lower poundage does usually require a non mechanical head...Although some mechs will perform


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

If the ODNR thought that 40# was not lethal they would not have set the legal limit that low.


----------



## BassMaster09 (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks guys im going to have it turned down. the last few days i have done what iv been told. i put a kisser on to make sure my anchor point was consistant but the arrows are still all over the place im shooting at twnety yards.....


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Sounds like a tuning issue, or possibly a severe case of trigger punch. if you'll be down towards dayton at any point I would gladly , watch you shoot and see what i see, I'm no pro but one of my best buddies who taught me how to shot properly is. (To bad he moved to North Carolina last year Its kinda nice to have someone like that to help you out.)


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

If the arrow only went in a little it sounds like he hit the shoulder. 60 lbs isn't going to fix that. You got some good advice here. Like they said take it to a pro shop.


----------



## BassMaster09 (Feb 25, 2008)

hey i took it to a shop today and got me set my draw length was a large issue also trigger punch like you said thanks for all the help and good luck hunting


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Are u shootin with a release or fingers? I suggest getting a good release if your not shooting one.


----------

